# Searching for a new built in oven/microwave combo



## pat (Nov 14, 2005)

HI,
I'm not sure if this question is appropriate for this site - but we'll see!!
I am a home cook - cooking far less than I used to because children are gone and husband wants to eat what he wants when he wants - if he wants - so he often does "his own thing". However, we want to replace our old GE builtin . . .Microwave on top, regular oven on the bottom - 2 piece unit with a quality replacement.
Size restrictions limit us to 27" width and height restrictions limit us to 47 1/2" - for which we could modify cabinet and stretch to a few more inches.
We are considering Dacor - micro/convection on top and oven with convection on the bottom - but try as I might, I have never heard anyone say they loved cooking with their dacor oven.
Kitchenaid is also a consideration and so is GE - possibly Advantium, but I do not know much about that cooking technology - and do not want to learn how to cook all over again.

Any recommendations for good performance, ease of cooking, and quality construction with few to no repairs needed?
Thank you!
Pat


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi Pat,

The Equipment Forum is a better place for this than the Welcome Forum, where we introduce ourselves. I'm moving this to the Equipment Forum so it gets the attention it deserves, but please return to the Welcome Forum and tell us a bit about yourself.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## pat (Nov 14, 2005)

Thank you so much Mezzaluna for helping me out!!
This is all new to me, as you can tell!!
Pat


----------

